# Tipos de alunos



## Sonhadora

Olá!
Será que me podem ajudar com as palavras (pode ser gíria) usadas para descrever os tipos de alunos que se pode observar em qualquer turma? Como se chamam coloquialmente os que tiram boas notas e os que tiram más? Como, por ex., o inglês "non-achiever"  para este último caso, mas mais informal?
Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Bem, não temos exatamente uma palavra para isto, mas pode-se dizer:
alunos que tiram boas notas: estudiosos, esforçados, inteligentes. (tudo vai depender de contexto)
alunos que tiram más notas: preguiçosos, esquecidos, atrasados.. (de novo vai depender de contexto para sabermos o que
usar).


----------



## Joca

O aluno que só tira boas notas, pelo que eu saiba, ainda se chama, coloquialmente, de CDF. Não sei se existem outros termos.

Já o que só tira notas baixas, não me lembro de nenhum termo (coloquial ou não) para designá-lo.


----------



## Sonhadora

É interessante que não tenha termos especiais. 
Vanda e Joca, obrigada pela ajuda, sobretudo pelo "crâneo de ferro" ))

Ah! Não é somente "crâneo" que pode ser de ferro!


----------



## Vanda

Sonhadora, atenção! que os brasileiros não dizem ''crânio de ferro".... dizem uma coisa mais feia   'c* de ferro.


----------



## hiratafabio

Além de CDF e crânio (ou testa) de ferro, chamam também de nerd.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, pelo menos quando eu era aluno (o que equivale mais ou menos a cinquenta anos), só o chamávamos _'crâneo_'. No termo não estava contida, expressa ou implicitamente, nenhuma ideia de dureza, como a expressão '_de ferro_' parece sugerir. Pelo contrário, um '_cabeça dura_' é até um sujeito teimoso ou pouco inteligente. Mas o termo então corrente era '_marrão_', que também tem que ver com a dureza da cabeça. Supunha-se que o bom aluno era o que '_marrava_', isto é, o que batia insistentemente com '_os cornos_' (a testa) na mesa ou nas paredes para facilitar a entrada das ideias! '_Marrar_' era, por consequência, sinónimo de estudar muito. Naturalmente, o termo, mais do que elogioso, era injurioso. Em Portugal quem se destaca da mediocridade nunca foi muito bem visto. O tipo popular e bem aceite era o '_cábula_'. Na Universidade, a antiguidade nos estudos era mesmo -e ainda é - um posto. O actual '_dux veteranorum_' da Universidade de Coimbra, por exemplo, tem muito mais de quarenta anos e vinte e muitas matrículas. Provavelmente, nunca leu uma página de alguma matéria de estudo.
É possível que haja outras expressões - ou que entretanto outras se tenham tornado populares - mas _'marrão_' é a única que de momento me ocorre.


----------



## Joca

hiratafabio said:


> Além de CDF e crânio (ou testa) de ferro, chamam também de nerd.



Mas "nerd" não é mais pra quem entende de Informática? 

Talvez se possa dizer pra quem tira notas baixas: um dos últimos da turma.


----------



## anaczz

Essa história de "crânio" de ferro, para mim é nova!  Deve ser um tipo de eufemismo. Conheço, isso sim, CDF como sendo "cu de ferro" e sempre entendi que diga respeito ao fato de essas pessoas tão estudiosas e dedicadas, aguentarem mais tempo sentadas assistindo aulas ou estudando do que os outros seres humanos. Também, como disse o Carfer, não é exatamente um elogio.
"Non achiever" parece não ter correspondência em português e acho bom, um motivo de "bulling" a menos. Acredito que seja uma questão cultural. Vemos pelos filmes de cinema sobre o ensino médio, nos EUA, por exemplo, como é forte a tendência a classificar como "losers" tudo o que foge a certo padrão de comportamento e de ambições e como isso permeia toda a sociedade.


----------



## machadinho

Bulling nada. É brutal mesmo.


----------



## hiratafabio

Joca said:


> Mas "nerd" não é mais pra quem entende de Informática?
> 
> Talvez se possa dizer pra quem tira notas baixas: um dos últimos da turma.



Também! Era assim que me chamavam na escola, além de outras coisas.


----------



## Vanda

Frequento o meio acadêmico e nunca ouvi nenhum brasileiro dizer ''crânio de ferro''. Caxias, CDF, c* de ferro, e modernamente, até nerd, sim.

Para o Carfer: crân*e*o - com e - é uma grafia portuguesa?! Interessante... ou é apenas uma gíria?


----------



## Carfer

Não, asneira minha, resultado de um copy/paste do post da sonhadora para poupar tempo.


----------



## Vanda

Ah... obrigada. Pensei que era uma daquelas diferenças - poucas - de ortografia que temos.


----------



## Joca

Ah, lembrei-me de outro termo (português do Brasil) que pode ser usado para os bons alunos ou para qualquer pessoa que domine alguma matéria ou assunto: *fera*.


----------



## hiratafabio

Joca said:


> Ah, lembrei-me de outro termo (português do Brasil) que pode ser usado para os bons alunos ou para qualquer pessoa que domine alguma matéria ou assunto: *fera*.



Boa! E também pode ser usado forma pejorativa/irônica. Há vários memes hoje em dia que sempre aparecem acompanhados da frase "Calma aí, fera…"


----------



## Guigo

Há quem diga que as expressões brasileiras _bunda mole/bunda dura_ (esta desusada) vêm dos bancos escolares - parece-me plausível. 

Outrora, nas escolas de engenharia e academias militares dizia-se que um aluno/cadete era _safo_, pois sempre se safava de alguma enrascada, curricular ou disciplinar, de uma maneira ou de outra.


----------



## ManOfWords

sem deixar de mencionar 'a turma do fundão' ... normalmente baderneiros!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Vanda said:


> Ah... obrigada. Pensei que era uma daquelas diferenças - poucas - de ortografia que temos.



Em cambio, em espanhol se escreve "cráneo" y em italiano "craneo", sem til.


----------



## Nino83

Angelo di fuoco said:


> y em italiano "craneo", sem til.



cran*i*​o  (mas não se usa com esse sentido) 
Nós dizemos _cervellone_ (grande cérebro).


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, pelo menos quando eu era aluno (o que equivale mais ou menos a cinquenta anos), só o chamávamos _'crâneo_'. No termo não estava contida, expressa ou implicitamente, nenhuma ideia de dureza, como a expressão '_de ferro_' parece sugerir. Pelo contrário, um '_cabeça dura_' é até um sujeito teimoso ou pouco inteligente. Mas o termo então corrente era '_marrão_', que também tem que ver com a dureza da cabeça. Supunha-se que o bom aluno era o que '_marrava_', isto é, o que batia insistentemente com '_os cornos_' (a testa) na mesa ou nas paredes para facilitar a entrada das ideias! '_Marrar_' era, por consequência, sinónimo de estudar muito. Naturalmente, o termo, mais do que elogioso, era injurioso. Em Portugal quem se destaca da mediocridade nunca foi muito bem visto. O tipo popular e bem aceite era o '_cábula_'. Na Universidade, a antiguidade nos estudos era mesmo -e ainda é - um posto. O actual '_dux veteranorum_' da Universidade de Coimbra, por exemplo, tem muito mais de quarenta anos e vinte e muitas matrículas. Provavelmente, nunca leu uma página de alguma matéria de estudo.
> É possível que haja outras expressões - ou que entretanto outras se tenham tornado populares - mas _'marrão_' é a única que de momento me ocorre.



Hi,
I was checking the definitions of "marrão" in Infopedia and they write at a certain point :


2.
 coloquial que ou pessoa que dificilmente muda de opinião ou de atitude;  turrão, teimoso
3. coloquial, pejorativo que ou pessoa que se dedica de forma excessiva aos estudos, que decora a(s) matéria(s)

Is it really used also as 'teimoso' - or is it solely used in the context of school? Thanks.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hi,
> I was checking the definitions of "marrão" in Infopedia and they write at a certain point :
> 
> 
> 2. coloquial que ou pessoa que dificilmente muda de opinião ou de atitude;  turrão, teimoso3. coloquial, pejorativo que ou pessoa que se dedica de forma excessiva aos estudos, que decora a(s) matéria(s)
> 
> Is it really used also as 'teimoso' - or is it solely used in the context of school? Thanks.



Admito que possa ter esse outro significado, mas, na minha experiência, sempre vi o termo usado apenas no contexto escolar.


----------



## Guigo

Com relação aos tipos de alunos, lembrei-me:

- colão ou colador, que _colava_ das provas dos outros ou das famosas _colinhas_.
- gazeteiro, que _matava_ as aulas;
- bagunceiro, geralmente membro da _cozinha_ ou da _turma do fundão_;
- puxa-saco, baba-ovo, que vivia bajulando os professores.

No meu tempo, tinha a xixi-girl e o cocô-boy, que são as patricinhas e mauricinhos de hoje.

Mas o melhor de todos, encontrei na Escola de Engenharia: o curibacil (curioso+babaca+imbecil) - sabe aquele pentelho que quer saber o dia da prova, a matéria que vai cair, se tem algum bizu, etc: o próprio. Aliás, tinha também: o bizuzeiro (cheio de dicas para as provas, novos métodos de cola e coisas do tipo) e o acochambrador (que sempre dava um jeito).


----------

